
Evelyn Waugh: A Life Revisited - pepys
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/review/evelyn-waugh-a-life-revisited
======
1123581321
In 2005 I set a goal to read all of Waugh's novels and travel writing that
year. It was time well spent. My favorite turned out to be the Sword of Honour
trilogy, but I've re-read Put Out More Flags the most, and probably thought
about Helena the most. Understanding Waugh's perspective makes it easier to
laugh at all the silly social movements, businesspeople and inept bureaucrats
that plague us without succumbing to cynicism.

------
cpr
His collected letters are priceless.

A close friend of various Mitford sisters, who are peerless in their own way.

~~~
cafard
His diaries have interesting bits, but as Paul Fussell remarked, Waugh wrote
the diaries at night after drinking, and the letters in the morning sober. I
have a volume of his and Nancy Mitford's letters to each other; I must say
that her prose would look better on its own.

------
mturmon
See also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11185783](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11185783)

------
mynameishere
He married a woman also named Evelyn and they were known as he-Evelyn and she-
Evelyn. And no, he never did kill the man that gave him that awful name.

~~~
cafard
I don't think that it was that odd a name for a man back then. And fashions
change. The critic Clive James started life as Vivian Clive James, at a time
when the most prominent Vivian in Australia was a (male) cricket player. Then
they filmed "Gone with the Wind".

